

When Doctors Play This Game, You Get Better Medical Care - RougeFemme
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2014/05/21/314255998/when-doctors-play-this-game-you-get-better-medical-care

======
pdkl95
Very nice - modest gains, but almost no cost. As an experiment, this quiz-
with-funny-pictures is great. "Games" offer a new medium of expression, and
are probably the "right tool for the job" for some problems. As this article
shows, games might be particularly useful in education, if we can figure out
creative ways to use them.

If you're interested in the idea of games-in-education, ExtraCredits has been
running a very interesting (and fun) overview/exploration of this idea over
the last few weeks:

    
    
        http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhyKYa0YJ_5BIUqSDPmfBuKjTN2QBv9wI

------
judk
What's scary is that in the age of worldwide information databases and machine
learning, we rely on a Doctor's 20-year old intuition for choosing therapies.
Patients should insist "Citation needed" for their doctor's advice, and doctor
should gladly give it.

